# Automation sur mode réveil et lieu



## xavax (16 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, 
Lorsque le mode réveil de mon iPhone se désactive, je voudrais qu’il m’active la scène Bonjour de l’application maison mais seulement si je suis à mon domicile. J’ai réussi à le faire mais sans la contrainte du lieu. 
C’est possible de faire ça ? 
Merci pour votre aide


----------

